# teta y sus sinónimos



## rlilloy

En que contexto se usa la palabra teta o tetas en cual por ejeplo senos o pechos,etc. En television hablan de la operacion, creo que usan la palabra senos, dicen ¡qué senos! pero no ¡qué tetas!


----------



## Cicerón

¡Hola!

En España, la palabra "tetas" se usa de modo coloquial, entre amigos e incluso en programas de televisión no muy serios. Cuando se refieren a las de un animal es más común usar esta palabra.

En situaciones formales, la palabra "pechos" es más común.


----------



## Cecilio

Concuerdo con Cicerón, aunque apuntaría que suena aún más formal decir "pecho" en singular, en vez de "pechos".


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Yo pienso que tetas es más coloquial, para algún programa especial, referente a los pechos o senos,yo creo que es igual y se puede decir de las dos maneras, aunque generalmente aquí se usa los senos.


----------



## Betildus

Aquí:
- Senos, culto
- Tetas, coloquial
- Pechos, familiar


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo digo boobies o chichis..


----------



## Cicerón

yaya.mx said:


> Yo digo boobies o chichis..



¡Qué curioso! "Chichi" en España significa "vagina".


----------



## Berenguer

Uff, aunque no tantos como los atributos también redondos pero del género masculino, las tetas tienen bastantes denominaciones.
Así:
- coloquial: tetas, tetillas (dicho por diferentes motivos posibles, forma, tamaño, apariencia similar al queso gallego de idéntico nombre...), domingas, lolas...
- vulgar (un poquito...sin exagerar): brevas, peras, melones (todo depende del tamaño y forma), limones...
- formal: pechos, senos, mamas (esto sobretodo se usa por los médicos, normalmente, la mama)

Un saludo


----------



## Bocha

Hola:
En Argentina también se usa coloquial y familiarmente *lolas*, y se puede oír en la televisión casi a diario.


----------



## Marcelot

También existe "busto".


----------



## bb008

Berenguer said:


> Uff, aunque no tantos como los atributos también redondos pero del género masculino, las tetas tienen bastantes denominaciones.
> Así:
> - coloquial: tetas, tetillas (dicho por diferentes motivos posibles, forma, tamaño, apariencia similar al queso gallego de idéntico nombre...), domingas, lolas...
> - vulgar (un poquito...sin exagerar): brevas, peras, melones (todo depende del tamaño y forma), limones...
> - formal: pechos, senos, mamas (esto sobretodo se usa por los médicos, normalmente, la mama)
> 
> Un saludo


 
Tal cual, Berenguer, pero tetillas es la de los hombre, que por cierto también tienen mamas... inservibles pero las tienen, también tengo entendido que les da cáncer de mamas, así que a cuidarse también ustedes señores.


----------



## Marcelot

bb008: ¿Cáncer de "mamas" o de "mama"?

Yo lo usuaría en singular...


----------



## bb008

Marcelot said:


> bb008: ¿Cáncer de "mamas" o de "mama"?
> 
> Yo lo usuaría en singular...


 
Bueno realmente no tenemos una sino dos....


----------



## Berenguer

Marcelot said:


> También existe "busto".



Cierto, esa se me escapó.



Marcelot said:


> bb008: ¿Cáncer de "mamas" o de "mama"?
> 
> Yo lo usuaría en singular...



Coincido contigo Marcelot. Yo siempre lo he oído en singular "cáncer de mama" (creo que esto ya se ha tratado en algún que otro foro)

Un saludo


----------



## krolaina

Cicerón said:


> En España, la palabra "tetas" se usa de modo coloquial, entre amigos e incluso en programas de televisión no muy serios. Cuando se refieren *a las de un animal* es más común usar esta palabra.


 
¿Ah sí? Yo digo ubre... (muchos hombres también llaman así a los pechos femeninos...). Y "flanes", yo no sé qué es peor...


----------



## Cicerón

krolaina said:


> ¿Ah sí? Yo digo ubre... (muchos hombres también llaman así a los pechos femeninos...). Y "flanes", yo no sé qué es peor...



También "ubre", pero es más común oír "las tetas de una vaca" que "las tetas de Pepita". Quiero decir que la palabra "teta" se usa con menos vergüenza para animales que para personas.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> ¿Ah sí? Yo digo ubre... (muchos hombres también llaman así a los pechos femeninos...). Y "flanes", yo no sé qué es peor...



Krola, yo no quería pero me lo has puesto a huevo. Se me había olvidado en mi lista "ubre", y esto me recuerda el refrán popular que dice "que teta que mano no cubre no es teta sino ubre" (a lo que la otra teoría contesta "teta que mano no tapa no es teta sino estaca").

Un saludo.


----------



## Lord Delfos

¡Jajaja! Qué hijo de...

Ya, pregunta tonta: Y las madres a sus hijo ¿Qué le dan? Por acá en Argentina es teta, ya lo diga un amigo o un doctor por televisión.


----------



## Berenguer

Lord Delfos said:


> ¡Jajaja! Qué hijo de...
> 
> Ya, pregunta tonta: Y las madres a sus hijo ¿Qué le dan? Por acá en Argentina es teta, ya lo diga un amigo o un doctor por televisión.



En fin, por aquí la gente dice o bien dar la teta, sin ningún problema......O bien dicen "dar el pecho" o "dar de mamar".

Un saludo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cicerón said:


> También "ubre", pero es más común oír "las tetas de una vaca" que "las tetas de Pepita". Quiero decir que la palabra "teta" se usa con menos vergüenza para animales que para personas.


 
Flanes les dicen cuando son pequeñas y dulces, ¿no? 

Usamos todas las que ya dijeron, excepto lolas. Añadiría teclas, teclado y bolsas de aire.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Tetas se dice ne animales....cya


----------



## Betildus

colombo-aussie said:


> Tetas se dice ne animales....cya


Y también ubres.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> Krola, yo no quería pero me lo has puesto a huevo. Se me había olvidado en mi lista "ubre", y esto me recuerda el refrán popular que dice "que teta que mano no cubre no es teta sino ubre" (a lo que la otra teoría contesta "teta que mano no tapa no es teta sino estaca").
> 
> Un saludo.


 
A mí se me ocurre otra grosería que contestar...

No habéis dicho los "montes" o los "montículos". No se usa mucho por aquí, ¡al menos es más fino!

(Las violetas de Sevilla, hombre no me subestimes!)


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> A mí se me ocurre otra grosería que contestar...
> 
> No habéis dicho los "montes" o los "montículos". No se usa mucho por aquí, ¡al menos es más fino!
> 
> (Las violetas de Sevilla, hombre no me subestimes!)



Es mucho más fino y además a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española hay muchos ejemplos de colinas y montañas que por su forma reciben la denominación de tetas (como las Tetas de Viana, cerquita de Trillo)

(...no te cortes en contestar esa grosería...)

Un saludo


----------



## Marcelot

¡Tecla! 
ToñoTorreón: Sí, siempre tengo algo que preguntarte...
Dime, "tecla"... ¿se dice para esos pezones que hacen las veces de miniubres ? Es decir, para unas tetas minúsculas, ¿no?

Es una pregunta sociológica y... .


----------



## .DrAgO.

La que más he esuchado es teclas, aunque también se usan las que ya dijeron.
Lolas también la he escuchado por acá, aunque si digo la verdad, no recuerdo si se referían a los senos o a las nalgas.

Marcelot, yo siempre he escuchado teclas sin importar el tamaño de las amigas de la chica


----------



## Marcelot

¡Vuelvo a la carga "contra" los mexicanos"!

Entonces, lo de "tecla"... ¿tiene que ver con que se tocan?

Sigo con la sociología y en cualquier momento entro en la psicología...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot said:


> ¡Tecla!
> ToñoTorreón: Sí, siempre tengo algo que preguntarte...
> Dime, "tecla"... ¿se dice para esos pezones que hacen las veces de miniubres ? Es decir, para unas tetas minúsculas, ¿no?
> 
> Es una pregunta sociológica y... .


 
No necesariamente tienen que ser pequeñas. Decimos teclas para no decir tetas, aunque hay infinidad de juegos de palabras, como te podrás imaginar.


----------



## Marcelot

Ah.... Entonces es simplemente porque las dos palabras empiezan con "te" ...

Bueno, después de todo esto te mereces un regalo , algo que decimos en España: Toño, con tus comentarios, ¡me lo he pasado teta!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot said:


> Ah.... Entonces es simplemente porque las dos palabras empiezan con "te" ...
> 
> Bueno, después de todo esto te mereces un regalo , algo que decimos en España: Toño, con tus comentarios, ¡me lo he pasado teta!


 
¡Pues muchas gracias, Marcelot!

Otra curiosidad: acá un México un "teto" es un tonto.


----------



## krolaina

ToñoTorreón said:


> Otra curiosidad: acá un México un "teto" es un tonto.


 
Aquí sería un ca-teto.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Aunque sea "off topic", siempre está eso de "jugar al teto" .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

En Galicia elaboran un queso riquísimo que, por su forma, se llama _tetina _o _tetilla_.

Yo siempre termino hablando de comida...

Y otra cosa: el cáncer es de *mama* (terrible, ojalá no existiese) pero las operación quirúrgica es de *pechos* (reducción, aumento, etc.) Por lo menos en España, no sé en Latinoamérica...


----------



## Betildus

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aunque sea "off topic", siempre está eso de "jugar al teto" .
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 por acá también se juega  para que rime  porque no podría si fuera teta


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En Galicia elaboran un queso riquísimo que, por su forma, se llama _tetina _o _tetilla_.
> ¡Qué pena que haya que estar allá para degustarlo!
> 
> 
> Y otra cosa: el cáncer es de *mama* (terrible, ojalá no existiese) pero las operación quirúrgica es de *pechos* (reducción, aumento, etc.) Por lo menos en España, no sé en Latinoamérica...


 
Si, acá extirpan la mama o el seno (NONO)


----------



## faranji

Berenguer said:


> Es mucho más fino y además a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española hay muchos ejemplos de colinas y montañas que por su forma reciben la denominación de tetas


 
Y hasta en Estados Unidos también.


----------



## bb008

faranji said:


> Y hasta en Estados Unidos también.


 
Cierto, en Venezuela están las Tetas de María Guevara, son unas montañas famosas ubicadas en la Isla de Margarita...y mi hermano cuando quiere referirse a alguien inútil, inservible, que no hace nada... "esté parece a una tetilla de hombre"...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

He escuchado que dicen, "_dos poderosas razones_..."
y un gran amigo decia, cuando conocia una muchacha con _las lolas_ pequeñas...esa chama tiene poco seno, pero en son de broma _"esa chama es po coseno" _


----------



## faranji

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> En Argentina también se usa coloquial y familiarmente *lolas*, y se puede oír en la televisión casi a diario.


 
Y bastante más vulgar, pero también frecuente: _las *gomas*_.


----------



## HELSING

tetas, mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
para mi son las glándulas mamarias, en terminos medicos,,,,
pero en palabrerias son pechos de mujeres


----------



## mirx

faranji said:


> Y bastante más vulgar, pero también frecuente: _las *gomas*_.


 
Jaja, claro como no lo había mencionado antes.

Las poderosas.


----------



## hernanruy

Teta acá en Tucuman (N.O.Arg) se le dice a las mamas pero también a un tipo inútil, o ñoño, o que te cae mal. "Tinelli es un teta..."


----------



## Mangato

ROSANGELUS said:


> He escuchado que dicen, "_dos poderosas razones_..."
> y un gran amigo decia, cuando conocia una muchacha con _las lolas_ pequeñas...esa chama tiene poco seno, pero en son de broma _"esa chama es po coseno" _


 

Poderosísimas. Dice el refrán que tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas
En otro hilo se debatió la incongruencia de llamar senos a las tetas. Seno es una oquedad. 
Aquí de forma coloquial se les llama *domingas*, no sé si porque los domingos se lucen más que los restantes días de la semana.
En cuanto al uso del término, desde que se muestran con total normalidad en la playa, ha dejado de ser tabú. Para ejemplo la exitosa serie televisiva SIN TETAS NO HAY PARAISO


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Un aporte muy chilensis: "Las callaguaguas"

Nota: guagua = bebé

Saludos.
_


----------



## Emmitas

Aquí en Argentina se les dice globos también,pero si hablamos del método quirúrgico se conoce como "aumento o reducción de busto"


----------



## LENA30

eso depende de la situación, acá en Cuba se puede escuchar

Tetas
Melones
Pechos
Pechuga
Claro, en términos médicos la palabra utilizable es senos, pero en el argot popular se usan las diversas formas, hasta las más increíbles.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno pues ya mencionaron:
mama, senos, pechos, chichis, busto, tetas, tetillas, melones, pechuga, gomas, lolas, etc.

En el noroeste de México se usa decir que la mamá da chichi o pecho al niño.
Ubres sólo se usan para los animales.

Otros nombres que me acuerde son:
el chichonal. (nombre de un volcán en México)

A una mujer muy bustuda, se le dice que tiene mucha pechonalidad o que está muy chichistosa. O es una chiquitibum. 
Saludos


----------



## Palo

Coincido contigo Marcelot. Yo siempre lo he oído en singular "cáncer de mama" (creo que esto ya se ha tratado en algún que otro foro)

Pues debe ser algo regional porque en venezuela decimos "cáncer de mamas".


----------

